# AKC Advanced Hunt Test Judging Seminar 1/15 & 1/16



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Sponsored by the Dallas Fort Worth Labrador Retriever Club.

Where: Oasis Ranch, 2261 SH 276, Emory TX 75440

Time: 8:00 am both days

Cost: $50.00


This seminar will include a half day of classroom work with the rest of the day and Sunday spent in the field. *At least 3 AKC field reps will be present to assist with test design and to critique the participants judging.* The club will provide at least 3 dogs at all three levels for the participants to judge. Scoring will also be discussed.

This seminar fulfills a seminar requirement for judging. Participants need not have attended a previous seminar.
A hot lunch will be provided both days.

Accommodations can be made at the Bent Tree Motel in Emory, http://www.benttreemotel.com/

Directions to Oasis Ranch:
From the North: Take Hwy 69 out of Greenville to Emory. Turn right on to Hwy 276. The property is 2 miles on the left. A red flag with black paw print will be on the gate.
From the South: Take Hwy 19 to Emory. Turn left on to hwy 69. Take another left on to Hwy 276. The property is 2 miles on the left. Look for a red flag with black paw print.


For more information and to register contact:
Angie Becker 940-453-1686 or email [email protected]


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Sponsored by the Dallas Fort Worth Labrador Retriever Club.
> 
> Where: Oasis Ranch, 2261 SH 276, Emory TX 75440
> 
> ...


*Strongly urge attending.* This is a great tool for judges and handlers alike. Come with your questions and they will be addressed. This should be on everyones calender.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I agree!!! It will be nice to learn what AKC expects in the way of set-ups and judging...

I'm looking forward to it!

Angie


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

I would love to attend.......... just wish it was a lot closer.....


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

It's coming up fast... This is only the 3rd seminar like this that AKC has done.. Lot's of great information.

We've had a good response so far...

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

It's coming up fast!

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

We're not limiting the number of participants and will take walk ups... Have close to 30 confirmed already.

Hope to see you there!

Angie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

What a great opportunity. We are too far away but wish this type of workshop would be offered here. Would be great to have feedback after the event. 

Enjoy!

Judy


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> What a great opportunity. We are too far away but wish this type of workshop would be offered here. Would be great to have feedback after the event.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Judy


I'll see what I can do!!! 

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> What a great opportunity. We are too far away but wish this type of workshop would be offered here. Would be great to have feedback after the event.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Judy


Judy it was fantastic! Jerry and Wayne did an excellent job demonstrating and explaining test design. They also described how judges should evaluate and score the different levels and dogs. Participants actively gave their opinions which lead to some lively discussion...

You didn't really know how much you didn't really know until after attending a seminar like this. It is by far *better* then the one day seminar and it was relatively inexpensive to the club to have them there for the weekend.










Jerry Man discussing scoring in the field.

Angie


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

It was an excellent seminar and Angie and the DFWLCR did a great job hosting the event.
Many thanks for the delicious lunches and hospitality.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Breed clubs are all about the food and hospitality... ;-)

Thank you for your comments Jan!!!

Angie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Angie B said:


> Judy it was fantastic! Jerry and Wayne did an excellent job demonstrating and explaining test design. They also described how judges should evaluate and score the different levels and dogs. Participants actively gave their opinions which lead to some lively discussion...
> 
> You didn't really know how much you didn't really know until after attending a seminar like this. It is by far *better* then the one day seminar and it was relatively inexpensive to the club to have them there for the weekend.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Have to "phone a friend" ! 

Judy


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Judy,,, Have that friend phone me if they have any questions,,, 

Angie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Angie B said:


> Judy,,, Have that friend phone me if they have any questions,,,
> 
> Angie


Ok, thank you!

Judy


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

It was a great seminar and great grounds, bird boys, instructors, students, cooks and food. Lots of Info.
Would you mind sharing any of the chili or soup recepies? I have been trying to find a good chili and tortillia soup recepie. You can PM it if you like.
Thanks, Brad


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Here ya go,

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/White-Bean-Chicken-Chili/Detail.aspx
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Zekes-Tortilla-Soup/Detail.aspx

It was nice meeting you Brad. 

Angie


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Angie B said:


> Here ya go,
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/White-Bean-Chicken-Chili/Detail.aspx
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Zekes-Tortilla-Soup/Detail.aspx
> ...



Thank you so much.
Nice meeting you too


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Angie,
Just posted the info about the 2 Day Advanced Seminar in MA October 29-30. Glad to hear that your club's program was a huge success. Looking forward to a great event in New England.


----------

